# December 21st is National Look on the Bright Side Day



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

With the sun going down before dinnertime, it’s normal to feel a little down and dreary this time of year. Luckily, December 21[SUP]st[/SUP] is *National Look on the Bright Side Day*- and that doesn’t only apply to your attitude! Brighten up your skincare routine as well with our selection of *brightening essentials*. 

Here is our current lineup of products that are sure to brighten both your day and your skincare routine:





 







·     *IMAGE Skincare ILUMA intense brightening eye crème ($66; IMAGESkincare.com):* A super-hydrating and brightening eye crème that works aggressively to break up discoloration under the eyes. A blend of phytonutrients, peptides and botanical brightening agents help to reduce visible signs of aging like dark circles, wrinkles, puffiness and lax skin to restore a firmer, vibrant and more youthful appearance to the eyes.
·     *LAVANILA The Healthy Underarm Detox Mask ($26; Sephora.com):* Powered by highly effective, all-natural ingredients, this targeted underarm treatment effectively detoxifies the underarm area, leaving you with lighter, _brighter_, and smoother underarm skin. With a combo of Active Charcoal, Malic Acid and Silica which uniquely bind to dirt, bacteria, aluminum and excess oils trapped in the skin and like a magnet work to draw them out. 
·     *IOPE Brightgen Cream ($60; **www.us.aritaum.com**): *Moisturizing properties treat the underlying cause of skin discoloration and uneven skin tone through innovative technology, restoring a natural glow to the skin. Brightgen Cream enhances the skin’s radiance via a blend of active ingredients. 
·     *MISS BUD’S HEMP Eye Oil ($24.99; Walmart):* This under-eye oil transforms the delicate under-eye area to reduce fine lines, tone, smooth and deeply moisturize skin for beautiful, youthful looking eyes. Restore, replenish and hydrate skin via a blend of vitamin-rich Pure Hemp Seed, Wheat Germ, Coconut and Sunflower oils.
·     *Korres Wild Rose 15% Vitamin C Spotless Serum ($75; Sephora.com):* harnesses Wild Rose Oil in combination with Super Vitamin C to effectively brighten skin and treat all signs of ageing. This unique double phase oil-and-water treatment has the significant ability to repair fine lines, deeply nourish skin and diminish skin discolorations on the spot.


----------

